# Carlos Hathcock Sniper



## Randroid

Since joining this forum I'm suffering information overload. I'd like to Buy a Hathcock Sniper, being a former Marine ( though not a sniper. But I will not wait 6 weeks to get by one. Any suggestions on other available side-shooting ( I hope I said that right) slingshots ? Flat bands preferably.


----------



## treefork

The " Side Shooter Standard " and the "Scorpion" are even better choices . ( IMO ) I don't know how long the wait is though .


----------



## Randroid

Thanks for the heads up on the two you suggested treefork. Will check out.


----------



## skropi

I agree with Treefork. Get the Scorpion. It is not my preferred frame now, but only because I don't shoot ttf. If I was to revert to ttf, the Scorpion would be among my top 2 choices.


----------



## BushpotChef

The pocket Predator S.E.R.E. is also a great that I enjoy shooting side style it's also capable of shooting arrows and accepts a mounted light.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## The Norseman

https://www.ebay.com/itm/PPMG-Y-B-TTF-HDPE-Hunting-Slingshot-With-paracord-wrap-/142895208456?oid=142767629791
Here's a link to a PPMG on eBay.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

Boy scout or seal sniper.


----------



## Randroid

Meaning?


----------



## Randroid

Randroid said:


> Meaning?


meaning ?


----------



## treefork

He means Pocket Predator " Boy Scout " and " Seal Sniper " . Two other good frames .


----------



## Hulla Baloo

The Hathcock Target Sniper is a marble shooting fiend

I've shot them by the bagful, I'll tell you what I've gleaned

The rigid wrist and wide-set forks forgive those out of round

A gap maintained above the thumb will keep your level sound

I don't know why but marbles fly with accuracy and zest

The Hathcock Target Sniper delivers them the best


----------



## Randroid

Can anyone confirm that the Hathcock Sniper takes 6 weeks to arrive as some guy on YouTube said.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

Randroid said:


> Meaning?


They are slingshots not poking fun I am a devil dog too.


----------



## Hulla Baloo

Randroid said:


> Can anyone confirm that the Hathcock Sniper takes 6 weeks to arrive as some guy on YouTube said.


I waited 249 days to get mine. This was my reaction:


----------



## Randroid

Won't wait that long if you're serious. I'm 72. Tick-tock, tick tock


----------



## Hulla Baloo

I am serious but I don't think you'll have to wait that long. Bill may chime-in with a current turn-around time if he sees this thread. You could PM or email him and ask... He's burly but not unapproachable.


----------



## Randroid

Ok, thanks


----------



## Covert5

Hulla Baloo said:


> The Hathcock Target Sniper is a marble shooting fiend
> I've shot them by the bagful, I'll tell you what I've gleaned
> 
> The rigid wrist and wide-set forks forgive those out of round
> A gap maintained above the thumb will keep your level sound
> 
> I don't know why but marbles fly with accuracy and zest
> The Hathcock Target Sniper delivers them the best


Hulla Baloo, that's was a good rhyme! That was better than doc seuss! Lol


----------



## Tag

I like all prior replies


----------



## STO

I'm confused. Why are we waiting 6 weeks to buy an HTS? I don't know what the guy on youtube was on about, but last I checked the polycarb HTS slingshots were injection moulded in batches and are generally ready for immediate shipment.

http://www.pocketpredator.com/two.html

We are talking about top left right?


----------



## ForkLess

Do you have a saw and a old cutting board? Start cutting you will have your sling by noon.


----------



## Randroid

ForkLess said:


> Do you have a saw and a old cutting board? Start cutting you will have your sling by noon.


Hahaha.I'm above average in mechanical ability, but when it comes to carpentry or woodwork, it took me 6 weeks to make a sanding block in high school! Anyway,I live in a seniors 1 bedroom apartment.


----------



## treefork

Randroid said:


> Since joining this forum I'm suffering information overload. I'd like to Buy a Hathcock Sniper, being a former Marine ( though not a sniper. But I will not wait 6 weeks to get by one. Any suggestions on other available side-shooting ( I hope I said that right) slingshots ? Flat bands preferably.


I just talked with Bill Hays . He is at a tournament . He can ship it out Tuesday when he returns . ( In stock items only of course ) Your right next door to Texas so you would receive it pretty quick .


----------



## Randroid

treefork said:


> Randroid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since joining this forum I'm suffering information overload. I'd like to Buy a Hathcock Sniper, being a former Marine ( though not a sniper. But I will not wait 6 weeks to get by one. Any suggestions on other available side-shooting ( I hope I said that right) slingshots ? Flat bands preferably.
> 
> 
> 
> I just talked with Bill Hays . He is at a tournament . He can ship it out Tuesday when he returns . ( In stock items only of course ) Your right next door to Texas so you wouldreceive it pretty quick .
Click to expand...

ok, thanks.


----------



## Randroid

Hulla Baloo said:


> I am serious but I don't think you'll have to wait that long. Bill may chime-in with a current turn-around time if he sees this thread. You could PM or email him and ask... He's burly but not unapproachable.


. Yeah, I emailed him twice. Guess he's too busy with dogs. I'm not going to attempt to contact him again.


----------



## Tag

TreeFork is awesome


----------



## Randroid

In the past,I've researched the hell before buying.I'm 72 and just don't feel like doing it any more.So today, after Bill Hays' wife answered an email from me, I ordered the Carlos Hathcock Sniper.She implied they had it in stock,so we'll see.


----------



## Gwlee

I ordered a HTS in September and received it about 3 days later.


----------



## BushpotChef

Randroid said:


> In the past,I've researched the **** before buying.I'm 72 and just don't feel like doing it any more.So today, after Bill Hays' wife answered an email from me, I ordered the Carlos Hathcock Sniper.She implied they had it in stock,so we'll see.


Way up on my to buy list, enjoy. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Randroid

BushpotChef said:


> Randroid said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the past,I've researched the **** before buying.I'm 72 and just don't feel like doing it any more.So today, after Bill Hays' wife answered an email from me, I ordered the Carlos Hathcock Sniper.She implied they had it in stock,so we'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Way up on my to buy list, enjoy.
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
Click to expand...


----------



## Randroid

I received the Carlos Hathcock Sniper yesterday. Three days from Texas to Arizona. Now I have to learn how to shoot it.


----------



## treefork

That was quick .


----------



## Randroid

treefork said:


> That was quick .


 Sure was. Now I need advice on another method for attaching the bands that came with the HTS.I have watched Bill's 7or 8 options, but for the 72 year old eyes I need a consistent aiming device.Price isn't an issue, up to a point of course.Feedback please. I have not shot the sniper as it arrived and don't want to develop any bad habits. Advice ? Suggestions ?


----------



## treefork

I assume it came banded with the bands attached using the traditional wrap and tuck method . I find the wrap and tuck method very reliable . The consistency is going to come with practice and experience . Watch as many how to shoot videos as possible . Bill has quite a few as well as others on the web . One tip when shooting the HTS is to make sure the top and bottom forks are vertical . Keep the forks lined up one on top of the other . A common mistake is letting the top fork to cant back towards the face messing up the alignment .Draw and check yourself in a mirror and even on video if possible . Start with light bands and ammo you can see in flight . Marbles that contrast with your backdrop are a good way to go . Keep your ammo hand thumb straight and grip the side of the ball with the pouch leather . Don't grip in front of the ball although it feels easier . This will cause all kinds of problems . Be patient . Slingshots though simple in design take more skill to shoot than most anything else . Enjoy the journey . And did I mention to be patient .


----------



## Randroid

treefork said:


> I assume it came banded with the bands attached using the traditional wrap and tuck method . I find the wrap and tuck method very reliable . The consistency is going to come with practice and experience . Watch as many how to shoot videos as possible . Bill has quite a few as well as others on the web . One tip when shooting the HTS is to make sure the top and bottom forks are vertical . Keep the forks lined up one on top of the other . A common mistake is letting the top fork to cant back towards the face messing up the alignment .Draw and check yourself in a mirror and even on video if possible . Start with light bands and ammo you can see in flight . Marbles that contrast with your backdrop are a good way to go . Keep your ammo hand thumb straight and grip the side of the ball with the pouch leather . Don't grip in front of the ball although it feels easier . This will cause all kinds of problems . Be patient . Slingshots though simple in design take more skill to shoot than most anything else . Enjoy the journey . And did I mention to be patient .


 Yes it came with the wrap and tuck method. From what I have read, wrap and tuck is the ONLY method (according to the frame's thickness) that will work with the Hathcock Sniper. Being a new guy, I could also and am probably incorrect. I appreciate your response and the good info. Thanks.


----------



## treefork

You can also use the Pocket Predator Pro Attachment Clips . I believe the Simple Shot Flip Clips will also work . Wrap and tuck is all you need for now .


----------



## Randroid

treefork said:


> You can also use the Pocket Predator Pro Attachment Clips . I believe the Simple Shot Flip Clips will also work . Wrap and tuck is all you need for now .


ok. I'm mainly concerned about a repeatable aiming point on the fork. Thanks


----------



## treefork

When you tie your bands to the fork make sure you center the band with the aiming dimp ( groove ) on the top fork .


----------



## Randroid

treefork said:


> When you tie your bands to the fork make sure you center the band with the aiming dimp ( groove ) on the top fork .


Got it. Thanks


----------



## sailorruss

This is a great thread. I'm ordering a Hathcock very soon, the 'finger grips' being easier on my arthritic hands. This has been a good primer and I don't even own one yet!

And to every veteran out there, thank you for your service. Truly.


----------



## Randroid

Well,I hope your experience is better than mine. Like a fool, I wanted to understand how the bands were attached and having arthritis decided to make installation easier, ordered option #1 for attaching the bands which arrived in 2-3 days. After about 50 shots one of the bands developed a tear. I ordered two sets of flatbands and two ties, since my cat found one and God only knows where it went. I ordered two sets of flatbands an two ties. Daranda emailed me an said the shipment went out USPS from Texas on 11/7 and provided a tracking number. When I first entered the tracking number it said it should arrive on 11/8, which it did not. Now when I enter the tracking number the message says it is still on the way, but will be delayed. Did I mention I live in Arizona? So now, the earliest I can get it is on 11/13 as tomorrow is Veterans day. I ordered the Torque slingshot from Simpleshot and got it in two days- from North Carolina. I used to work for the USPS and believe me, we're lucky to get mail anytime. So, it's someplace in the USPS, maybe in God knows where. Maybe I'll get it by Christmas.


----------



## Blue Raja

Some HTS observations from a fellow newbie's perspective. After experimenting, and based on Mrs. Raja's (a massage therapist) observations, I hold my HTS with a semi pinch grip. That is, my wrist is straighter when I grip w/ my thumb just past the first joint, as opposed to at the web of the palm. There is a gap between the web of my palm and the frame.

















I am shooting OTT w/ 7 braided #64 rubber bands and gypsy tabs. I am pulling about 31 inches and do not have a fixed anchor (I am a trad archer and shoot instinctively) Not necessarily a performance set up, but, the bands are easy to replace and it works fine while I develop my form. Walmart and Office depot both carry these rubber bands. There are instructions on this forum for braiding rubber bands and attaching gypsy tabs. You can also find this information w/ a google search.









HTS is a great slingshot. Stick with it! When I am not able to shoot, I practice gripping and drawing. The semi-pinch requires some hand strength that I seem to be developing. Experiment and see what works for you. Other good choices are The Scout from Simple Shot and PS-2 from A+ Slingshots.

You are welcome to PM me. Have fun - this is a great hobby and a great group of people here!


----------



## raventree78

Randroid said:


> Well,I hope your experience is better than mine. Like a fool, I wanted to understand how the bands were attached and having arthritis decided to make installation easier, ordered option #1 for attaching the bands which arrived in 2-3 days. After about 50 shots one of the bands developed a tear. I ordered two sets of flatbands and two ties, since my cat found one and God only knows where it went. I ordered two sets of flatbands an two ties. Daranda emailed me an said the shipment went out USPS from Texas on 11/7 and provided a tracking number. When I first entered the tracking number it said it should arrive on 11/8, which it did not. Now when I enter the tracking number the message says it is still on the way, but will be delayed. Did I mention I live in Arizona? So now, the earliest I can get it is on 11/13 as tomorrow is Veterans day. I ordered the Torque slingshot from Simpleshot and got it in two days- from North Carolina. I used to work for the USPS and believe me, we're lucky to get mail anytime. So, it's someplace in the USPS, maybe in God knows where. Maybe I'll get it by Christmas.


Hey bro, do you have a lanyard on that HTS? When I had one (need to get another one) It felt much better with an adjustable lanyard. If you want I can hook you up with one, just pm me and we will get it on its way, just a welcome to the forum


----------



## Blue Raja

What Raventree said - a wrist lanyard makes a great deal of difference. However, for truly supernatural accuracy, you need to train with an Eye of Agamotto.


----------

